# 2 16' Ebling Back Blades



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

First one is a 2011, twin lift (meant for use with a V box spreader). Second is a 2015 and standard lift.

2011 is a 5/10 condition. Mount for 1999-2016 Super Duty. Old style wiring and controller, where the solenoid is on the plow. Wiring also includes ground wire that's same gauge as power straight to battery so there's never a ground issue because of corrosion. This plow is the older style QD and moldboard where nothing is changeable. Moldboard is for single wheel trucks and the forks are welded into the QD so it can't easily be configured for another brand of truck.

4000

2015 is 8/10 condition and newer style wiring. This one also has ground wire same gauge as power run directly to the battery so there's no issues. This plow is the newer style QD and moldboard, so it can easily be reconfigured for any brand and single/dual wheel truck. Mount and forks for 2003-2010 short bed Dodge. You should be able to put this on any brand truck with a new hitch and by reconfiguring the existing forks with Ebling's spacers.

5500

These are very productive plows. However, we are moving away from plowing with trucks, and these haven't even been mounted this year, and saw minimal use last year. Both plows are ready to use.

Call/text for pictures and questions. 3302017701


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Are they 8-16s


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

7.5 I think is the main board width. They're 16' all the way open and then whatever the standard main moldboard is when closed.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Quick look on Ebling's website says the main moldboard should be 96" wide.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh I see its in the title


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

They any good Jarrett Lol? Just kidding, Bumpity Bump, Good seller others will back me.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pics? Sending pm with email


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump. 3500 on twin lift, 5000 on single lift. Not going any lower than that unless you buy both.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump. Neither have been used at all this season.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone interested make a reasonable offer.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

hey man can you send me pics of these? being in CT ive never seen one, or used one. i think id be interested in the twin lift but, since ive checked their website out even the single lift would be good. id take the ride out to you to take these home if i can find a truck for them.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

i can PM you my email, if that makes things easier, or my cell number.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Text me. 3302017701


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Both pending pickup this weekend


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sold


----------

